# OpenApoc



## Nils Beyer (Nov 20, 2017)

For whom who still remembers "X-COM: Apocalypse" (the best part of the series IMHO), here's the open-source remake (requires original CD/ISO though):

http://www.openapoc.org/

I've tried to make a primitive port out of that PR 223769 - so if anyone wants to tinker around with that - here you go...


----------

